# what could the gifts for a baby boy



## mary32882 (Nov 22, 2016)

My friend is now a momther of a baby boy.What can I buy for him now?


----------



## littlehippo (Aug 2, 2017)

Diapers are always useful but many people find them "boring" gifts. If you're going to go with clothes, definitely get them in varying sizes or a larger size since newborns grow out of clothes so fast!


----------



## LoraPalmer (Aug 11, 2017)

What is the age of the baby? Gifts can be very diverse. But I would recommend giving something necessary. Ask your friend what baby needs and select a gift


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

A gift card to a store they are likely to shop in can be good and will allow her to buy what she wants and needs, esp. if you have no idea what a baby needs. Is she a young inexperienced mom? Maybe ask her and ask at a good baby supplies store what sells well/is most in demand.


----------



## RichardSWaite (Aug 1, 2017)

Toys are the best gift for the babies!


----------



## fromkv (Nov 14, 2017)

I guess some baby boy clothing set can be very nice gift. Carters is amazing especially for gift. And price is ok in kids clothing internet shop


----------



## Klynn22 (Nov 14, 2017)

I would recommend a unique toy depending on the age of the boy


----------



## Zooey Barnett (Aug 31, 2016)

I made a list of the best gift ideas for baby (with age recommendations): 
https://www.littlebabygear.com/christmas-gift-ideas-baby/ It may help you to choose a gift for Christmas, birthday or baby shower.


----------



## Natalia Zakomirna (Nov 19, 2017)

mary32882 said:


> My friend is now a momther of a baby boy.What can I buy for him now?


I think it's better to choose a useful present as cosmetics for babies or something that can make mom's life easier...


----------



## Ellice (Nov 6, 2017)

mary32882 said:


> My friend is now a momther of a baby boy.What can I buy for him now?


Kids love to play with toys. You can gift him with wooden toys. Those are safe & fun to ply with. I got them too for my son from www.amousewithahouse.com.au

Hope this helps


----------



## anacurtis (Dec 19, 2017)

toys that you can hang on the baby's walker or stroller.


----------



## JennyBirch (Apr 14, 2016)

*I would suggest some appropriate toy, like a car, a robot or something like that. Here is a list, but a lot of gifts are for older boys, I would say - http://heavy.com/social/2015/06/top...r-boys-sale-new-2015-batman-cars-guns-tinker/ **Many parents do not want their kids to start using smartphones too young, otherwise you can present them with some new app. And you can organize a larger celebration, so that relatives can bring their own presents) Some good birthday countdown/reminder can be useful for that - https://itwillbe.com/birthday-countdown **Similar tools will make sure that everyone remembers about the birthday. * 
*If you are more performance oriented parent, thinking about cognitive development and things like that, there are some articles on this subject - http://www.fisher-price.com/en_US/playtime-guide/index.html*
*This one is more suitable for babies, by the way.*


----------



## fesoque (Jan 26, 2018)

Stylish clothes. Babies can dress like adults now on our time. And it looks so cool. :thumb


----------



## StacySouth (Feb 1, 2018)

when i cant decide what to buy for a friend's baby, i just usually give a gift check to the mother and let her decide where to use it. :smile:


----------



## My Little Love Heart (Feb 16, 2018)

I would suggest nappies and sudocrem for a newborn !


----------



## Williams Thomas (Mar 16, 2018)

I think so toys, cosmetics for babies, Diapers these all are good option for babies so you can decide which one you like.. i suggest these items if i want to decide i must choose toys and diapers.:smile:


----------



## ronatlie (Mar 13, 2018)

I would give a gift certificate so she can buy the most essential stuff for her baby.


----------



## NathalieM (Oct 22, 2013)

Have you thought of some personalised baby gifts? These can are super sentimental and can be kept forever. Also, a parent can never have enough baby grows... My sister went through so many baby grows in a day, I am sure extra would come in handy!

If you need some help, I have popped some links below which might inspire you!

https://www.babylist.com/hello-baby/best-baby-clothes
https://www.able-labels.co.uk/personalised-baby-gifts/
https://www.verywellfamily.com/best-newborn-baby-gifts-4150488


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

I would suggest feeding bottles or feeding materials. A very practical gift.


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

Memory books, photo albums, keepsake boxes would please new moms.


----------



## tashalucy (Jul 30, 2018)

oh I love the BABYCONFUSED boxes - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223151039065

so useful for mother wen they just given birth! has all the products she needs and a really useful storage or toy box.


----------



## Maia1996 (Nov 14, 2018)

Maybe some cute clothes ? For example I love www.littlegigglestore.com


----------



## Momof4! (Nov 16, 2018)

As a mom of 4 I think the best gift anyone has ever gave me and I couldnt get enough of is the diapers!! I always had enough clothes, toys, bibs, bottles, but never ever ran over with diapers:grin:


----------



## Dhsminis (Nov 19, 2018)

Momof4! said:


> As a mom of 4 I think the best gift anyone has ever gave me and I couldnt get enough of is the diapers!! I always had enough clothes, toys, bibs, bottles, but never ever ran over with diapers:grin:


A thousand Yesses to this!


----------



## oliviajo (Feb 25, 2019)

mary32882 said:


> My friend is now a momther of a baby boy.What can I buy for him now?


the best gift to your friend is to give her a baby wrap that will make life easy of your friend.here are many baby wrap with beautiful design and on cheap prices just visit *littlezenone*


----------



## Reggy709 (Mar 12, 2019)

Clothing, diapers, and one rose for his mom :smile:


----------

